# Winnebago Australia



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

Following a link I saw on one of the Forums last week, i thought I'd follow it up and sent the following to Winnebago Australia and also to thier newest dealership in Sydney.
So far, a week later, no response :? 
Wonder why? :? 


Dear Sir/Madam,
This E-Mail is to ask you wether or not Winnebago Australia, via it's dealer network, has considered the possibilities of exports to the United Kingdom?
I, along with my wife, am a fulltimer in a 33ft Georgieboy Landau American RV based in the United Kingdom. I am currently looking around the dealerships here with a view to replacing my 1999 unit for a new, or newer, unit.
Currently, all the RV's in the UK come from the USA and the main downfalls of this are left hand drive and 110volt electrics. I see from the Winnebago Australia web site that right hand drive chassis are used and 240volt internal electrics which would obviously be far more suitable for the UK market.
I actually came upon the Winnebago Australia web site by accident and it came as some surprise that Winnebago's were built in Australia as well as USA. When I questioned my local dealership about this and asked why everybody in the UK was importing left handers from the USA as opposed to right handers from Australia, I was told a strange story!
The story was that RV's were being produced in Australia for thier own domestic market and, for the first few years at least, illegally branded as Winnebago. This eventually came to the attention of Winnebago USA and after some court room dealings, a compromise was reached wherebye, the company in Australia using the name Winnebago, could continue to do so PROVIDING they only built for thier own domestic market and did not try to export out of Australia.
Is this true? Would this supposed ruling stop somebody like myself taking part in a personal import to ther UK, as so many do from the USA to the UK? Would the shipping costs be prohibitive?
Please be assured that I have no wish what so ever to cause trouble for anybody in either USA, Australia or the UK, but I am sure you will understand my excitement at finding these wonderfull vehicles produced in right hand drive form and my not understanding why on earth we have to put up with the wheel on the wrong side when you guys have the answer over there.
I very much look forward to hearing from you.
Kind Regards


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

That's interesting!

Mind you, I do feel that a lot of people in the RV / motorhome industry are very unclued about email and the politeness of good communication. Even a brief "we got your email, thanks, and we're going to look into it when our manager comes back from holiday" or something would be nice. Some people seem to think that if they can't answer your question immediately, there's no point in even acknowledging your communication :evil: 

Gerald


----------



## RAH (Apr 22, 2007)

I have rented and toured in Australia with a so-branded "Winnebago" and it was nothing like I remember seeing in the USA. Quite basic and something you probably would not want to import and own, even for your described reasons.

The story you have heard sounds plausable since I do not believe the two companies are connected in ownership.

Here is a short web link that mentions it, although not official.

http://rvtravel.com/rvdestinations/australia238.shtml


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

As a further to.........
over the weekend, I recieved a reply from the Administrator of an Australian motorhome Forum called RV Swagman.

The coaches look nice but the thing that puts me off (apart from the price!) is that the lounge area in ALL models looks a lot smaller than my current Landau.

Hi Paul,
Very interesting story. I'll do so research and get back to you. I was always of the understanding that Winnebago was first an Australian Company. Failing the Winnebago import have you considered another Australian Motorhome that is very popular and I believe exported to the world, Swagman Motorhomes.

Here's a link to their website http://www.swagman.com.au/

Cheers
Merv Harvey
webmaster


----------



## IrishHomer (May 30, 2006)

Strewth mate! I'm in love with an Ozzie and it ain't a sheila!!! It ain't a Bruce either - It's a 34ft Coachman! that don't sound right either!!

IH 8)


----------

